# Different town layouts



## n00srac (Jun 27, 2012)

So i've heard that there are many things in your town that have many different possiblities, like waterfalls,ramps, number of bridges etc.  I was wondering what possibilities there are and whats rare/common. THankyou for any help!

edit: If you want, you can post pictures of the different things possible so that we can see what they are.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

For the sake of answering you question, I can't give you an exact number, BUT..

In hopes that I won't be getting in trouble for discussing it, I have a town editor on my computer which I used to create my own custom town layouts by taking all of the data from the game, unrandomizing it, and putting it into a selection for you to choose from.

SO. I'll provide some screenshots as well via a nice chap on ACC. I could just link the forum page, but that's no fun. =p

Waterfalls:
Straight- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/LayoutPics8thJuly004.jpg?t=1247285588

West Facing- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/290wig9.jpg?t=1247285626

East Facing- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0057.jpg?t=1247285754

Straight Corner- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/AndersandMeWaterfall.jpg?t=1247285791

Ramps:

Straight vertical- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0029j.jpg?t=1247285938

Wide double- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0033q.jpg?t=1247285975

SE facing straight- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0018.jpg?t=1247286019

SE angular- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0040.jpg?t=1247286052

East straight- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0034.jpg?t=1247286150

East curved- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0044c.jpg?t=1247286172

Straight SW- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0040q.jpg?t=1247286250

L shaped SW- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0018-1.jpg?t=1247286298

Straight West- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0110.jpg?t=1247286332

West Foldback- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0039c.jpg?t=1247286368

SE Corner Angled- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0038n.jpg?t=1247286431

SE Corner straight- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu_0058.jpg?t=1247286483

SW corner straight- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0030.jpg?t=1247286521

SW Double Wide- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/ruu0049.jpg?t=1247286566

ETC:

Bays- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/RUU_0037.jpg?t=1247286651

Canyon- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/Townlayouts1stJuly004.jpg?t=1247286705

Reverse Canyon- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/NewPicture-4.jpg?t=1277692757

Islands- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/NewPicture-2.png?t=1249882047
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p95/wharphrat/PSWii60/DSC00538.jpg


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, Gallows made this thread almost redundant in one single post. That takes skill


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

There's a guide on ACC somewhere


----------



## n00srac (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like i have a straight waterfall, a straight vertical ramp, a straight west ramp, and an island! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

What about the different gate designs?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> There's a guide on ACC somewhere



What I posted is the guide from ACC, but our layout is much better than their's so I just copied it all.

Also SP, there are three different gate designs.

Ye Olde Gate- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/NewPicture4-1.jpg

Palace Gate- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/NewPicture2-3.jpg

Castle Gate- http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii316/zachev2kool/NewPicture3-2.jpg


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> What I posted is the guide from ACC, but our layout is much better than their's so I just copied it all.
> 
> Also SP, there are three different gate designs.
> 
> ...



oh ok.

thankies


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> What I posted is the guide from ACC, but our layout is much better than their's so I just copied it all.
> 
> Also SP, there are three different gate designs.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've already seen all 3 then.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate Ye Olde gate, but I have it!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't really answer that question, because it's hard to explain but there are guides.


----------

